# Ring doorbell pro and Amazon Fire Tablet setup



## alannaaf

I bought a Ring doorbell pro over a year ago and set it up via the PC app. (I don't own or have access to a smartphone.) The doorbell malfunctioned a few weeks ago and Ring sent a replacement. Problem is, they've taken away the set up function from the PC app. I was able to install Google Play and the Ring app on my Amazon Fire Tablet, but the wifi set up fails every time. After 2 hours on the phone with Ring, they say that set up isn't supported with the Amazon Fire tablets. Does anyone know if this is true or not or if there is a work around. All I have available to me is this tablet and my PC.


----------



## lunarlander

Amazon Fire may not be Andriod based, so the app may not work properly.


----------



## AmyToo

Amazon Fire tablets use a version of Android, but the Google Play store isn't available. I'm guessing you side-loaded it? Amazon owns Ring, so I'm surprised there isn't a Ring app for Amazon Fire tablets.

You might need to look for an older Apple device or Android phone that connects to wifi so you can complete the setup.


----------

